# PS cloud documents



## carlosfandango (Nov 9, 2019)

I know this isn't strictly a Lr question, but I'm trying to go all-in on Adobe cloud stuff so...

I see PS 2020 has Cloud Documents. These sync with Cloud Documents on the new iPad PhotoShop.

So, I'd like to move a bunch of my PSDs over to Cloud Documents, but can't see a way to do it? I suspect there is some converting to .psdc to be done.

Any ideas?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 9, 2019)

When you choose 'Save as' in Photoshop, you'll get a 'Save to cloud documents' button at the bottom of the normal 'Save as' dialog.


----------



## carlosfandango (Nov 9, 2019)

Yep. What I was wondering was whether it was possible to mass transfer/convert PSD files into the cloud documents folser


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 9, 2019)

There is no cloud documents folder. There is a ‘Creative Cloud Files’ folder, but that is not the same as cloud documents. Perhaps you could record an action that can batch automate saving to cloud documents, but I haven’t tried that.


----------



## carlosfandango (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks Johan. 

Yes, it's not a desktop-mapped folder, but it is a location (that feels like an online folder). Ideally we could just drag files into that view in PS (as you can with Google Drive web view), or there could be an upload/convert button. 

Looks like this isn't possible yet, but surely it will come? I expect Adobe imagine people moving towards having their files in that location so that they're editable on any platform (much like Lr Cloud)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 10, 2019)

carlosfandango said:


> Ideally we could just drag files into that view in PS (as you can with Google Drive web view), or there could be an upload/convert button.



The upload button already exists, it's just located at the bottom of the 'save as' dialog.


----------



## sty2586 (Nov 10, 2019)

I habe the opposite problem. With PS on iPad I save a photo in cloud documents. I can see this photo with the Creative Cloud App.
BUT: I cannot load this photo in PS desktop version. In the start screen, the “cloud documents” tab is missing, only “LR photos “ is visible.
I remember to have seen it before the last updates of the three involved Adobe apps.
Anybody any idea to get this tab back?

greetings from Vienna
Franz


----------



## sty2586 (Nov 11, 2019)

I forgot to mention: I also see no save as.. with the choice "Cloud" or "local".


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 11, 2019)

sty2586 said:


> I also see no save as.. with the choice "Cloud" or "local".


Nobody said there was a choice between 'cloud' or 'local'. What I said was that there is a 'Save to cloud documents' button in the dialog.


----------



## sty2586 (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you, but I found this "choice" in one of the articles in Adobe Support.
But anyway, I also cannot find this dialoge page you show in your reply (also not after an automatic update minutes ago, now PS 21.0.1). 
My only idea: I am on Windows 7 SP1
When I click save as.., a Windows explorer like page opens with these options on the bottom.
On the Start Screen no sign of "Cloud"
It still looks like this:


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 11, 2019)

I think there are incompatibility issues with Windows 7. This may be one of them.


----------

